# Nepomuk und Strigi in KDE 4.1.2

## l3u

Mahlzeit :-)

KDE 4.1.2 läuft relativ mäßig auf meinem Rechner, unter anderem gehen Nepomuk und Strigi nicht. Dazu hab ich auch zwei Bugs gepostet:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=242882

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=241302

Aufgrund der schleppenden Resonanz mal ne Frage dazu: ist das was an mir vorbeigegangen? Ist das nur bei mir so? Läuft’s bei euch? Gibt's dazu nen Workaround? Oder benutzt einfach noch keine KDE 4.1.2, so daß es noch keinem aufgefallen ist? Scheint aber zumindest ein Gentoo-Problem zu sein, ich hab mal spaßhalber die OpenSUSE-KDE-4-Live-CD gebootet, da ging das alles …

MfG, Libby

----------

## musv

Vorab: Ich nutz nicht den Desktop, sondern nur ein paar Anwendungen von KDE. 

Ich hatte mit 4.1.2 irgendwie nur Probleme. Meine ganzen Einstellungen waren weg, und die neuen Einstellungen wollte sich das KDE auch nicht merken. Bin wieder auf 4.2 aus dem Overlay gewechselt. Das ist zwar unter Gentoo auch nicht so das Wahre, läuft aber nach meinem subjektiven Empfinden besser.

----------

## franzf

Vielleicht habt ihr noch die Konfigurationsdateien einer älteren Version von strigi, und da geht was schief? Zugegeben sollte das nicht passieren, aber hier konnte ich das schon ein paar mal beobachten.

Strigidaemon töten, und auch nepomuk stoppen (am besten gar nicht in kde eingeloggt sein, sondern nur über terminal...)

```
$ rm -rf ~/.strigi

$ rm -f .kde/share/config/nepomuk*

$ rm -rf .kde/share/apps/nepomuk/
```

 Idealerweise habt ihr Strigi und nepomuk vor dieser Aktion deaktiviert, damit beim nächsten kde-login dieses auch nicht läuft, damit ihr die zu indizierenden Verzeichnisse in Ruhe konfigurieren könnt (Denn ich hab das nicht gemacht, und hab mich gewundert dass Strigi nach 8 Stunden immer noch nicht fertig ist - der hat mir alles was ich heruntergeldaen hab in ~/src (->qt4 (4.3.3, 4 mal 4.4.x) usw.) indiziert, da ich mit einer frischen config diese natürlich nicht ausgeschlossen hatte *GRML*)

Danach hat das bei mir immer wieder funktioniert. Ich hoffe das geht bei euch auch so...

Grüße

Franz

----------

## l3u

Hat nichts geholfen, ist nach wie vor beides kaputt :-(

----------

## l3u

Selbe Problematik auch in KDE 4.1.3 … und noch keine einzige Antwort auf den Nepomuk-Bug. Bin ich der einzige, bei dem Nepomuk nicht funktioniert?

----------

